# Finish of the Future???



## jttheclockman (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe yes and maybe no.

http://www.physorg.com/news184310039.html


----------



## willardz (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow that's interesting. Definitely want to try this product when it is available.


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 3, 2010)

yea that sounds very interesting.


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 3, 2010)

That is too cool! I love future stuff!


----------



## snyiper (Feb 3, 2010)

Price isnt bad either I hope its all its cracked up to be!! Now what are the pitfalls for polishing glass?


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ooooohhh... Shiny!


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 4, 2010)

The main drawback seems to be the coating only lasts a year then has to be reapplied . The other problem is that it is made of Silica which is a carcinogen in a particle size , so sanding it off could be dangerous .


----------



## DozerMite (Feb 4, 2010)

Silicosis...can you imagine what might happen if one was to inhale the overspray? Sounds like it would adhere to your skin as well. Can't phathom why anyone would use it on food preparation areas knowing it wears off.
One of those things that needs much more testing.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 4, 2010)

DozerMite said:


> Silicosis...can you imagine what might happen if one was to inhale the overspray? Sounds like it would adhere to your skin as well. Can't phathom why anyone would use it on food preparation areas knowing it wears off.
> One of those things that needs much more testing.



I'll bet the USDA or the FDA blocks use of it in food areas in the USA, and the threat of Silicosis would be great, given the particle size, I think I'll pas on it.


----------



## gbhazel (Feb 4, 2010)

Reading all of the comments in the article both sides have a valid argument for and against. But if this is as good as it is reported to be yall should send a can of to Larry the Cable Guy. One treatment should keep his shorts clean for a year.   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## broitblat (Feb 5, 2010)

It doesn't sound like this would be a good "finish", however.  I think it would be too thin.  YMMV

  -Barry


----------



## Rcd567 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd be interested in seeing how it performs.


----------

